# Rockford Fosgate T2500-bdCP



## Souldrop (Nov 2, 2014)

credits: myself


----------



## Audiophilefred (Oct 24, 2012)

Nicee


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I've always liked the amps from this series. Never had any issues with any of my Power Series amps.


----------



## Souldrop (Nov 2, 2014)

I personally love them. This one is sitting on a shelf for the time being.


----------



## Audiophilefred (Oct 24, 2012)

How's the sound quality on these?


----------



## Souldrop (Nov 2, 2014)

I personally think they sound good, but as far as real measurements I do not know. I've never ran the T2500 below 2 ohms though and the gains were conservatively set since my front stage can't keep up (one reason I am currently running the T1000). My only experience has been @ 4 ohms powering 2 TC9 based Eclipse and then @ 2 ohms powering 2 Brahmas. For my taste it did very well, but I'm not one of those extremely discerning individuals. I wouldn't be surprised if it colored the sound a very tiny bit around 45 Hz since the bass boost can't be bypassed. Throw this in (or any quality amp) with a DSP and I bet 99.9% of people will be happy.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

If it wasn't for me trying out new gear, I would of kept a couple of mine. The last pair I used were the T600-4 & T1500-1bd.


----------

